# Cheap cover



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I see all these threads for all these nice expensive $30 and up cases... lets see some cheap covers/cases.

Here is the one I bought and love it.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Guess I am alone in this aspect...


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Your avatar cracks me up. I haven't found any cheap covers yet but I found a bag at Target that I bought for $7. The bag was intended as a purse for little girls and looked something like this expensive Kindle bag: http://www.etsy.com/listing/60896819/ipad-kindle-nook-ereader-sony-case?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=kindle&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=3&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title&filter%5B0%5D=handmade

Sorry, I don't know how to embed photos in posts. It's a smallish bag, padded, with a strap and a crazy fabric pattern. This seller is asking $40 plus shipping. I paid $7.

I guess it pays to think outside the box sometimes.

Jenna


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Something like this you mean?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ha ha - yes, that is the product that link brings you to. I'm sure this crafter makes high quality stuff. If I had more money I'd buy it.

Jenna


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I just ordered it. (The black case shown in the original post, that is.) I got my Kindle for Christmas, and would like to have a case to protect it. This looks like a decent product at a decent price.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

Just ordered one. When I first looked at it yesterday, it was $8.55, then they jacked the price up to $10.95 later in the afternoon, and now it's back to being $8.95.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

mCover Black Leather Folio Cover
$13.99 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25.
http://www.amazon.com/mCover%C2%AE-Black-Leather-Amazon-Display/dp/B00489SLEQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294845927&sr=8-2

I didn't like the white piping, so I used a Sharpie and made the piping black. 
There was a little overflow of the Sharpie Ink, so I used a good black shoe polish and now it looks and feels just right. 
Oh, they come in different colors too.

Stock photos from Amazon ...


----------



## NeoCortex (Dec 10, 2009)

I made a cover for mine out of an old Sherlock Holmes book.  Turned out pretty nice and only cost me a cheap book and a few arts & craft supplies.  I don't have any pictures handy, but could probably take a few later if people were interested in seeing it.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

hidden_user said:


> mCover Black Leather Folio Cover
> $13.99 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25.
> http://www.amazon.com/mCover%C2%AE-Black-Leather-Amazon-Display/dp/B00489SLEQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294845927&sr=8-2
> 
> ...


I can see the different colors in the product photos, but when I search I can only find listings for the black and the pearl versions. I like that pink...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

NeoCortex said:


> I made a cover for mine out of an old Sherlock Holmes book. Turned out pretty nice and only cost me a cheap book and a few arts & craft supplies. I don't have any pictures handy, but could probably take a few later if people were interested in seeing it.


We always love to see pictures! But make it a separate post, so more people will notice it.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

NeoCortex said:


> I made a cover for mine out of an old Sherlock Holmes book. Turned out pretty nice and only cost me a cheap book and a few arts & craft supplies. I don't have any pictures handy, but could probably take a few later if people were interested in seeing it.


I actually had a book cut out which will stay on the shelf specifically for the purpose if we go away for a week or two where I do not bring it, it will hide nicely in the book and blend with the rest of the books. I just picked up a $1 hard cover from the local book store.

Here it is with originally mentioned cover:










Here is the book. It still needs a little trimming around the corners and to glue the pages together but so far coming along nicely.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

hidden_user said:


> mCover Black Leather Folio Cover


This is the one I have. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

hidden_user said:


> I didn't like the white piping, so I used a Sharpie and made the piping black.


I would do the same.


----------



## KindleSA (Jan 13, 2011)

Are these all 100% leather?


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

KindleSA said:


> Are these all 100% leather?


If you're asking about the mCover, yes. The impression I have of holding the mCover is that of a hard bound book with a leather surface, so there is some sort of stiffener material, probably heavy cardboard :dunno:, underneath the leather except in the spine area which has no stiffener. Additionally, the inside of the cover has a felt like material surface except where the pocket is on the inside of the front cover.

As I mentioned, I don't like the white thread piping and colored it black with a sharpie. Here is the one I have ~


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

hidden_user said:


> As I mentioned, I don't like the white thread piping and colored it black with a sharpie.


I thought this sounded kind of wacky until I saw your pictures. Job well done. It looks excellent.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

screwballl said:


> Guess I am alone in this aspect...


Not at all. I have the same one in black & pink. And now they have added red & white. Its also being talked about here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48428.0.html


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

KindleSA said:


> Are these all 100% leather?


The one by the OP isn't real leather. Its soooo much lighter than the Amazon cover. I've had mine for a while but got my mom the Amazon cover for Christmas. There is no way I could use the Amazon cover after having my lightweight one. I've dropped my K quite a few times and its still like new.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

Got mine that the OP posted today and I really like it. Was going to order one for my mom, but they've jacked the price up again. *sigh* Over $11 this time.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

That hollowed out book would be good for the person that works for the anti-ereader establishment! 

Why would you not take your kindle with you?!?


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

karichelle said:


> Got mine that the OP posted today and I really like it. Was going to order one for my mom, but they've jacked the price up again. *sigh* Over $11 this time.


Just check it once or twice a day, their prices go up and down at random so you may be able to find it for $9.99 shipped.

This is for the one I originally posted:

http://www.buy.com/prod/book-type-flip-smooth-leather-carrying-case-w-magnetic-closure-for/q/loc/111/218847949.html


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

It's sold out totally now in all 3 configurations (with earbuds, and with earbuds and charger).


----------

